# Bad news =-( (crispy leaves)



## SmokinMom

I just went to check on Skunky.  She was very shrivvled and crispy.    All her leaves are crunchy except for the ones by the buds.

Is there any hope or should I just chalk this up to a learning experience?  I flushed her with a full gallon of water.  Is it too late?

I just want to cry.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

how bad is the stalk? is it dry aswell?


----------



## SmokinMom

Puff- stem still seems pliable.


----------



## Mutt

I take it your flowering. How many weeks are you into it? If it's been flowering for a long time it might be at the very end of it's life cycle and is dying. Can you post a pic?.
Sounds like a very bad case of nute burn. You need to flush the pot until the water comes out clear at the bottom. For every 1 gallon of pot at least 2 gallons of water. It takes some time to do this. I put a wire rack on the tub and set the pot on the wire rack and just go in every 1/2 hour and fill er up and let er drain until it comes out clear. not cloudy. (specs of dirt don't count)

Also what is the temp of your grow area. That will cook a plant FAST if it went over 100F.


----------



## SmokinMom

I think heat and lack of water were definately the culprits Mutt.  

I'll go give her another gallon and see what happens but I bet it's too late.  It's been flowering for 4 weeks.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Sorry to hear the bad news. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## maineharvest

just curious.  why are you flushing your plant if it doesnt have nute burn?  one of my plants just got burned when i was on vacation.  i came home and one of my lights was laying on the plant.   it killed a lot of leaves but it is doing fine now.


----------



## SmokinMom

Well just hoping the extra water will bring it back.  At this point I'll do anything.


----------



## SmokinMom

Those crispy leaves were still green so they must have just fried during the night last night.


----------



## maineharvest

I have had my growroom get close to a hundred degrees and it fried my plants pretty good but they came out of it and survived.  It stunted the growth for over a week but they are doing great now.  The one i just burnt with my light has all kinds of brown crispy fried leaves but that didnt stunt the growth at all.  Its still growing like crazy.  Ive put my plants through a lot of stress with heat and they have survived so i would bet yours will make it.   These plants are tough.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm hoping so maineharvest.  Fingers and everything I got are crossed.


----------



## Mutt

Keep an eye on those temps/humidity though. Log them and adjust for day temps. I have had to run my lights on at night in summer months due to heat.
Like everyone said, MJ is tough so don't give up hope till it's dead.


----------



## SmokinMom

Thanks Mutt I'm trying not to.

I have those spares in pots outside, so if this one bites the dust I still have those 2.  But with all the indoor probs I've had I may just keep them outside til the end.


----------



## Draston

sucks... Can we see pics of the dried up plant? Its times like this I'm glad I make sure my plant always has a nice amount of water at all times and it has enough time to get oxygen from the soil while it gets simi dry .

SmokinMom you might want to look into starting a hydro or a DWC or a bubbleponic system for you grows. You could set up the lights to work on a timer and the water system to do the same... It would take out the chore of you having to make time to water your plants. You would just need to check the PH of the water from time to time... Be a lot easier on you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> SmokinMom you might want to look into starting a hydro or a DWC or a bubbleponic system for you grows. You could set up the lights to work on a timer and the water system to do the same... It would take out the chore of you having to make time to water your plants. You would just need to check the PH of the water from time to time... Be a lot easier on you.


If you're having problems in a soil grow I wouldn't recommend hydro. There is a lot more monitoring and checking to do in hydro. I tried hydro and failed miserably!!! My Blue Mystic started it's life in a drip system along with 3 other BMs. All Ihave to say about hydro is ph, ph, ph. I spent so much time correcting my ph I thought i'd go nuts! In soil, with a proper mix, all you have to do is water the plant. Nothing fancy, no 1000 diff additives, just water it and wait. SM, I wish something good would happen for you. You're having luck just like me when I 1st started so I hope this doesn't discourage you. Keep at it, you'll get the hang of it!


----------



## SmokinMom

Yea I gave it a watering Saturday night so I thought last night things would be fine.

  I think I am getting to the end of my indoor growing career I'm afraid. 

Gonna keep the others outside and let the sun do its work.  

Thanks everyone for the help and if she gets better I will update.  If you don't hear anything then it means I killed it.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Puff- stem still seems pliable.


if their looks as if their is any life in the stem or branches theirs a chance, cut the temp down, Myst them AND! dont overwater due to the conditions and c what happens what strain is it?


----------



## Growdude

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea I gave it a watering Saturday night so I thought last night things would be fine.
> 
> I think I am getting to the end of my indoor growing career I'm afraid.
> 
> Gonna keep the others outside and let the sun do its work.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help and if she gets better I will update. If you don't hear anything then it means I killed it.


 
Sorry to hear you are having problems, but dont give up and dont rule out Hydro it is not very difficult if you are doing it right and I would help you.


----------



## kasgrow

Your plants should come back. Flowering plants are pretty strong. They will sacrafice their fan leaves first and work towards the buds. As long as your bud leaves look good they should come back. I have seen it happen with my plants and other peoples plants over the years. Flowering plants use a lot of water. When I find my plants dry out in less than two days I transplant to a larger pot and the results are great. I wouldn't recommend hydro until you feel comfortable growing with soil indoors. Soil is more forgiving of mistakes. Hydro is convienent as far as watering goes but is a bit more technical than watering dirt.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

This is exactly why you should have a pH meter... and why you should invest in your setup ... nutrients lights everything. It takes time, patience, and a little cash to learn. 

I would chalk this up as a learning experience... 
I would master soil before you go to hydro... growing cannabis takes time and experience in any medium you choose to grow it in.. It also takes some investment in reading time to educate yourself on what the plant needs.


----------



## SmokinMom

Yes I definately learned.  I also learned that the other 2 are staying outside.    I am not touching them.  Wish me luck.  Once they are gone my growing career will forever be over.


----------



## Draston

no more plants? You just learned how to do it properly!


----------

